# guest network question and blocking website..



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Okay so I want to block 10.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.1 but my router says invalid domain so if will the guess network be able to go to page 10.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.1 even though I don't block it? I have a bypass account but don't want anyone else to access 10.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.1. Also can you tell me some proxy sites I can block? Thanks for your help...


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

I don't know how to edit so it's good I can't access 10.0.0.1 on my guest network but I can access 192.168.1.1 any way to blocking it? says invalid domain


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

hello nobody?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Too nice of a day to be in front of a computer yesterday.
You only have 10minutes to edit your post

Really unclear what you are trying to do in the router concerning the guest network.

Describe your topology [what connects to what] and what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Too nice of a day to be in front of a computer yesterday.
> You only have 10minutes to edit your post
> 
> Really unclear what you are trying to do in the router concerning the guest network.
> ...


How do I block the website 192.168.1.1. That is my verizon router/modem ip address and I don't want nobody to go to it not even me unless I have to.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just setup a password to the router so nobody can access it without the password.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

sobeit said:


> just setup a password to the router so nobody can access it without the password.


I know you can block it with a password but how do I block the website 192.168.1.1 so it won't even let you type the login or anything just like a web site blocker. I know opendns and I used that but it doesn't block 192.168.1.1 says its an invalid domain.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

decided against replying....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

It's best to set a complex password for your router, also suggested by sobeit. :grin:

Have you tried editing your browser's setting to block it? Editing Windows Hosts File might also work, but this requires you to access each computer that you wish to do this process.


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

sobeit said:


> decided against replying....


I setup a password since day 1 since I got verizon. 



2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's best to set a complex password for your router, also suggested by sobeit. :grin:
> 
> Have you tried editing your browser's setting to block it? Editing Windows Hosts File might also work, but this requires you to access each computer that you wish to do this process.


I wish to block by router so not even new people that connect can get to that website, like say a hacker got in so he won't be able to get in because the web site will be blocked by the router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

iseeu1001 you need to spend some time learning how this stuff works. Your fear is ungrounded.

1. hacker can't access the router via the private ip address 192.168.1.1. There are MILLIONS of us who have the same address.

2. you don't block 192.168.1.1 because that is your GATEWAY to the internet.

3. you secure your router by using a complex password.

You were asked to post your topology. You haven't. Considering your question I would have great concerns about a guest network that is connected to the same router you are using.

This is what you should be focusing on.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In addition to wand3r3r's good suggestion. If you are concerned about network security, it will be best for you to purchase a good Security/Firewall Device like Sonicwall. This will do all the work for you.

Make sure that your wireless network is secured with WPA2 with a complex pass-phrase.


----------

